# Can you park overnight at snowmobile trail heads?



## clock (Nov 24, 2014)

Can you park a truck and snowmobile trailer overnight in the parking lots at snowmobile trail heads? I'd be parking overnight to snowmobile into my cabin off the snowmobile trail.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Call the County Sheriff and ask them, they might keep an eye on your truck and trailer.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

I've left my truck for 7 days at one in St ignace. Call the local police so no one thought we were missing. When we got back the Co was in the lot unloading his sleds. He said they had 6 calls about the trailer in the lot and possible missing sleders. They really look after people up there


----------

